# Wizink, problemas, quejas y más complicaciones para su contratación



## tucapital.es (13 Jul 2016)

Wizink, que se autocalifica con el banco "senzillo", de momento no lo está demostrado, al menos no es más senzillo que cuando era sólo el Banco Popular-e. Hay problemas con clientes por sus traspaso de productos al Popular, hay fallos informáticos, 2 webs para gestionar los productos y lo peor, te hacen pagar un peaje para contratar la Cuenta ahorro al 0,75% TAE:

- http://www.tucapital.es/cuentas/wizi...spuesta-es-no/

Salu2.


----------



## menos_16 (13 Jul 2016)

Puedo dar fe que los cargos del dia 20 al 27 del pasado mes no me aparecen...

quiero rechazar uno y no "me aparece" listado. Evidentemente el importe si.


----------



## tucapital.es (14 Jul 2016)

¿Estás utilizando la web de Wizink o la de Popular-e?


----------



## Blink (14 Jul 2016)

Yo tengo la visa CEPSA (Citibank->Popular-e->estamierda). Ayer podía entrar pero no me dejaba ver nada más que el saldo dispuesto, sin posibilidad de acceder al detalle de operaciones. Ahora sí funciona. Impresión personal: comparada con la basura de citibank no está del todo mal ::


----------



## serhost (14 Jul 2016)

¿A alguien viniendo de Citibank le han pedido el movimiento que ha generado el depósito?

Dicen que no lo pueden comprobar por el cambio de popular-e a wizink (me lo expliquen si en teoría son el mismo banco). Me he negado a darles información que ya tienen, les dije que no se preocupasen, que para lo que quedaba de depósito, que esperasen un par de meses y ya me iba yo.

Ojo, el servicio de atención a clientes de wizink no es el del popular-e, unos parecen no saber que hacen otros ni acceder a los datos.

Además, cuando he pedido que me enviasen sus peticiones por escrito (algo de la ley de blanqueo de capitales que ellos interpretan a su manera) me han dicho que en todo caso me mandarían un email (que no han mandado) pero que o teléfono o email, que cartas no pueden enviar. Yo les he respondido que, lamentablemente, en esas condiciones, emails no podía mandar yo.

Cambian las condiciones y esperan trasladar el trabajo de los cambios a sus clientes y por ahí no paso.

Esto es absurdo, me dicen cosas absurdas y les estoy contestando en los mismos términos. Me han pedido tres veces el DNI escaneado con el cambio de citi a popular-e (enviándolo cada mes puntualmente) y la nómina, pero llega un punto en que si siguen dando por saco, me largo, ahora quieren que les mande el movimiento que para tenerlo tendría que pedírselo a ellos o también les vale mi declaración de la renta, que ni en sus más húmedos sueños les voy a enviar por todo lo que me han dado por saco.

Lo mejor, llamando al popular-e dicen que no necesitan nada, que lo necesitan los de wizink si me abro un depósito. Además, me dicen que me puedo descargar el movimiento de su web para enviar a wizink, en este punto me planto, no envío algo que ya tienen, por mucho que se empeñen.

Wizink =? Banco Popular e = *CHAPUZA*

¿Cómo pueden hacerlo tan mal?

La web, comparada con la de citibank es mejor, pero tener en tantas webs todo, ni en broma. Depósito en una, cuenta corriente y tarjeta de débito en otra y tarjeta de crédito en una tercera ¿estamos de broma?

He enviado una queja al defensor del cliente diciéndoles que si algunos clientes les molestamos, que por favor tengan la cortesía de avisarnos para irnos nosotros. Imagino que pasarán de mi, como siempre.

Maldito el día en que se me ocurrió contratar nada, ya había visto el percal con un familiar.


----------



## serhost (15 Jul 2016)

Oye tucapital, copiar comentarios de aquí a tu web suplantando mi usuario NO es correcto. Yo no he colgado este comentario del foro en tu web.


----------



## tucapital.es (15 Jul 2016)

Como te hemos indicado en privado, tu opinión es de gran valor y hemos querido darle mayor visibilidad incluyendolo en nuestro foro (lógicamente, hemos puesto tu nick como autor del comentario). 

Nuestro post lo está leyendo los responsables de comunicación de Wizink, Kreab (el Executive Associate), que se pusieron en contacto con nosotros en relación con nuestro artículo y hemos creído que con comentarios de valor como el tuyo, es posible hacer cambiar la opinión del banco para que realicen mejoras.

Para más detalle, te hemos enviado un privado.

Saludos.


----------



## serhost (16 Jul 2016)

Pongo aquí la respuesta al privado con lo que te he respondido.

Si hubieras pedido permiso no habría tenido problema. Si lo quieres citar, al menos di que es cogido de esta web y que no lo he puesto yo directamente.


----------



## tucapital.es (16 Jul 2016)

En ningún momento hemos querido perjudicarte, más bien, alzar tu voz más alta contra el banco al que te quejas y para que tenga más visibilidad y sobre todo porque sabemos de antemano que el banco lo iba a leer.

Saludos


----------



## serhost (16 Jul 2016)

Como he dicho, no tengo problema que lo pongas en la web pero dejando claro que lo has cogido de aquí y no cómo si lo hubiera escrito yo directamente allí. Pon un enlace y no tengo problema.

En el foro de rankia además hay más personas quejándose de lo mismo.

Justificar el origen de fondos cuando se ha hecho ya varias veces es absurdo. Pretender pedir la nómina o la declaración es molestar al cliente y pretender que se la envíes a una tercera empresa para que lo tramite a un email no corporativo, como poco te hace pensar si es phishing telefónico. Es hacerlo mal al cubo.

Este banco es un desastre, tendrá muy buenas condiciones tal y como anda el mercado, pero la diferencia es tan poca al final, que no merece la pena los problemas que dan.

En ningún otro banco me han pedido que justifique nada, tan sólo un cuestionario para abrir cuenta. Solo el Popular me ha molestado y además varias veces, pierden todo lo que les envías, nunca va a la primera.

Y de nuevo, tanto cambio en tan poco tiempo, trocear al cliente para exprimirlo tanto y además molestarlo, no es una política de marketing muy inteligente.

Vamos, hablando en plata, estoy hasta el cojón derecho de ellos.


----------



## Tomyymot (20 Jul 2016)

*Wizink no es "Senzillo" ni sencillo mas bien un horror*

Wizink, el banco que falla por su operativa, los sistemas, su back office, falta de informacion y coordinacion interna y sobre todo por una pesima atencion al cliente. 

Creo que la mayoria que tenemos tarjetas con Wizink no es por eleccion sino porque ya eramos clients de Citi que realmente, mirando atras, nos ofrecia un producto solido con un servicio y una seriedad sin problemas a destacar. En mi caso he tenido cuentas y tarjetas con Citi durante mas de 15 años con lo cual realmente puedo dar fe de que lo que era una Visa Oro con Citi, hoy es un trozo de plastico que lo unico que me da es panico. Aqui el porque:
- Pierden los ingresos efectuados. Cada vez y tardan hasta 3 semanas en encontrarlos
- Tardan semanas en resolver simples reclamaciones y confirman que estan cerradas y cuando vuelves a contactar te indican que lo sienten y que hay que re-abrir el caso. Obviamente por no pasarse del plazo legalmente estipulado
- Crean tarjetas sin en consentimiento del cliente, en mi caso tarjetas adicionales, no una sino dos. LLevo 3 meses esperando que se cierren pero se niegan rotundamente alegando un "error de sistemas". 
- No te llaman de vuelta para que tu repetidamente, dia tras dia tengas que llamar y lo unico que te diran es que esperes que "esta con otro departamento"
- Los extractos en la web o bien no se pueden acceder o son incorrectos, hoy por hoy no se pueden acceder desde hace 3 dias
- Las transacciones recientes no permiten historico o por otro error informatico simplemente desaparecen de un momento a otro indicando "no has utilizado tu tarjeta este mes"
- Los varios call centers no tienen una formacion adecuada, hay alguno mejor que otro pero en realidad lo que te diran siempre es: no te preocupes, esta todo el mundo igual y no damos a basto. Esto es un gran chaos y lo sabemos. Perdona lo sentimos.
- Wizink tampoco entiende el concepto basico de un servicio y menos el concepto de servicio bancario. Al contratar un producto financiero, como clients debemos poder exigir cierta seriedad ya que se trata de nuestro dinero. Ademas pagamos unas cuotas altisimas de intereses, superando de largo la media para un servicio que no ofrece ninguna seriedad ni tranquilidad. Uno pensaria que Wizink por lo menos nos recompense de alguna forma o te reembolsen por lo menos el importe de los intereses de un mes o tengan algun detalle. 

Pero tras horas y horas al telefono y mucho dinero gastado en llamadas, al final me he cansado y lo he puesto en manos de mis abogados y obviamente he puesto las reclamaciones oportunas en el banco de España y la oficina del consumidor. 

He perdido toda esperanza en el banco mas chapucero que he conocido jamas. Hoy digo adios a Wizink para siempre y ya tengo mis nuevas tarjetas de otra entidad que se que no me daran mas problemas. 

Una pena que un producto tan bueno se ha destrozado de esta manera! Felicidades Wizink!!


----------



## Betis2 (23 Jul 2016)

Yo soy cliente desde que me hice la tarjeta visa cepsa en diciembre de 2015. Me han cambiando de una web a otra. Es cierto que la otra era "una porquería" de web, pero podía ver uno sus movimientos y extratos con cierta rapidez.
Hoy, 23 de julio, 6 dias después de cerrar el extrato de julio, no lo puedo descargar porque aún no lo han puesto en la web. Pero además, me quitan la posibilidad de poder ver los movimientos en la web e incluso lo que indican en la web que he gastado hasta hoy desde el 18 de julio no coincide porque hay gastos de principios de julio que me lo han pasado a ahora pero que no aparecen en la web. Es un DESASTRE y les he avisado que de no arreglarse les van a dar morcilla. De banco SENZILLO a banco TORPE y sin remedio.


----------



## serhost (24 Jul 2016)

Otra macrochapuza más, si intentas hacer login en la web de wizink, te redirecciona a: https://ecomdeliveryprodwizink/login

Alguien ha olvidado establecer una variable correctamente.

Subir así a producción sin probar y dejarlo en fin de semana con festivos, no tiene precio.

¡Chapuceros!


----------



## Betis2 (31 Jul 2016)

La última "mie___" es que sólo puedes ver los últimos 10 movimientos de la tarjeta, el resto los buscas tu.
*¡¡¡QUÉ DESASTRE!!!*


----------



## antonio2034 (26 Ago 2016)

Vergonzoso. A mi por una simple devolución de un comercio no satisfecha un mes despues en mi tarjeta, me encuentro que casi es imposible reclamar. La dirección de correo electronico que ponen es erronea. Me devuelven el e-mail como error. Tras llamar para que me dieran otra direccion de e-mail, me responden que es esa y punto. Les da igual que funcione o que no. Asi que he tenido que hacerlo por fax en pleno siglo xxi. Lo peor ya no es eso, es la primera operadora que me atendió. Tras explicarle lo ocurrido me quiso torear diciendome primero que estara en mi cuenta corriente, tras decirle que tengo la documentacion de la devolucion con el dia, fecha, hora, etc me vino a decir que como a ellos no les consta, pues que será falsa esa documentación. Alucinante, estamos hablando de un importe inferior a 10 €. Aqui quedan ya retratados su profesionalidad y buen hacer. El problema es ya la falta de confianza por lo que me ha pasado y por lo que leo. ¿qué pasaría si fuese algo mas serio? Supongo que lo mismo, me engañan una vez pero dos no. En cuanto me pasen el ultimo recibo, carretera y manta.


----------



## Nobody (28 Oct 2016)

Wi zink jau tu yus llor moni drinkin a relaxin cap of cafe con leche.


----------



## micamor (28 Nov 2016)

Refloto el hilo.
Me han llamado para ofrecerme la tarjeta wizink, una señorita muy atenta.
Coste cero, sin cuota de por vida. Seguro de accidentes y cobertura sanitaria en viajes pagados con tarjeta, etc, etc. Vamos la propaganda bien.

Según parece el punto negativo es su operativa, y los negados de los informáticos que están a cargo de la plataformas.
¿Actualmente funciona bien?
¿O mejor me olvido de la tarjeta?


----------



## ppjose (29 Nov 2016)

micamor dijo:


> Refloto el hilo.
> [...]
> 
> Según parece el punto negativo es su operativa, y los negados de los informáticos que están a cargo de la plataformas.
> ...



cito, que me interesa también


----------



## fperes (14 Feb 2017)

El punto negativo es que son unos inmorales. Aunque solicites una tarjeta con pago total a final de mes, te asignarán (sin decirtelo) una con pago mínimo, lo que te supondrá gastos fijos de 18 € y abultadísimos intereses hasta el final de los días. 
¡No hay que darle opción a los sinvergüenzas!


----------



## tucapital.es (14 Feb 2017)

Con las de crédito siempre hay que verificar ese punto antes de realizar ninguna operación.

Ya veremos cuánta gente se equivocan con las nuevas tarjetas de crédito que tienen que contratar los clientes de la Cuenta 123.

Salu2.


----------



## Barruno (16 Feb 2017)

Un banco que se autocalifica como "senzillo" no debe ser muy serio.
Y ésto del dinero, hamijo mio..... es cosa seria....


----------



## tucapital.es (16 Feb 2017)

Pues sí... muy seria, pero últimamente algunos bancos pretende que sea divertido o ameno.

Salu2.


----------



## Barruno (17 Feb 2017)

Si quieren que sea ameno y no tedioso, que no me roben dandome un 1% cuando me clavan un 7% si les pido a ellos dinero.
Volvemos a lo de siempre. 13 de Enero del 2.013, Banco.de España, cártel bancario etc....
Cuando te están robando, el ladrón no te parece ameno ni aun disfrazandose de payaso.... de hecho es para salir corriendo


----------



## tucapital.es (17 Feb 2017)

Sí, limitan la rentabilidad de los depósitos, pero no los préstamos...

La justicia debería de hacer algo al respecto, es como el tema de la clausula suelo y clausula techo que incumple el "principio de equidad".

Salu2.


----------



## Barruno (17 Feb 2017)

Las posibilidades de impago de Popular se disparan hasta el 15% | Economia Home | EL MUNDO

sen*Z*illo::sen*Z*illo::sen*Z*illo::sen*Z*illo::sen*Z*illo::sen*Z*illo::sen*Z*illo::sen*Z*illo::sen*Z*illo::sen*Z*illo::sen*Z*illo::sen*Z*illo::

ya veremos lo senZZZZZillo que es recuperar la pasta. Aunque te la devuelvan, el susto yo no me lo llevo..... por la mierda quedan, vaya.


----------



## Blink (17 Feb 2017)

Con wizink, exclusivamente crédito (Visa cepsa) y solo pata. Supermercados gasolina y. Viajes. No dejo ni un Céntimo en un banco de la Órbita del Popular 

Enviado desde mi Xiaomi usando Tapatalk


----------



## tucapital.es (17 Feb 2017)

U.... eso es el popular, no el popular-e o wizink:

- http://www.tucapital.es/bancos/ratin...ecta-a-wizink/
http://www.tucapital.es/bancos/rating-y-solvencia/popular-bono-basura-y-probabilidad-impago-al-15-afecta-a-wizink/ 
Salu2.



Barruno dijo:


> Las posibilidades de impago de Popular se disparan hasta el 15% | Economia Home | EL MUNDO
> 
> sen*Z*illo::sen*Z*illo::sen*Z*illo::sen*Z*illo::sen*Z*illo::sen*Z*illo::sen*Z*illo::sen*Z*illo::sen*Z*illo::sen*Z*illo::sen*Z*illo::sen*Z*illo::
> 
> ya veremos lo senZZZZZillo que es recuperar la pasta. Aunque te la devuelvan, el susto yo no me lo llevo..... por la mierda quedan, vaya.


----------



## Barruno (17 Feb 2017)

Lo has aclarado bien.
de todas formas sigo diciendo que para ese viaje no hace falta esas alforjas...





tucapital.es dijo:


> U.... eso es el popular, no el popular-e o wizink:
> 
> - http://www.tucapital.es/bancos/ratin...ecta-a-wizink/
> http://www.tucapital.es/bancos/rating-y-solvencia/popular-bono-basura-y-probabilidad-impago-al-15-afecta-a-wizink/
> Salu2.


----------



## perico30 (18 Feb 2017)

_*Bloomberg corrige sus datos tras la petición de Popular* __

Tras la publicación de esta información, Banco Popular se puso en contacto con este periódico (el mundo) para señalar que los datos a partir de los que Bloomberg realizó sus cálculos de posibilidades de impago no eran correctos. En su opinión, hay una distorsión y una interpretación errónea, razón por la que solicitó a la compañía de software financiero que llevase a cabo una revisión. Su petición provocó que la cifra pasase del 15% que en un principio ofrecía Bloomberg y que se daba en la versión original de esta información, hasta el 3,1% primero, y el 1,4%, posteriomente. Los cambios en esta información, por lo tanto, responden únicamente a las modificaciones en el cálculo de esta agencia. _


----------



## Barruno (18 Feb 2017)

perico30 dijo:


> _*Bloomberg corrige sus datos tras la petición de Popular* __
> 
> Tras la publicación de esta información, Banco Popular se puso en contacto con este periódico (el mundo) para señalar que los datos a partir de los que Bloomberg realizó sus cálculos de posibilidades de impago no eran correctos. En su opinión, hay una distorsión y una interpretación errónea, razón por la que solicitó a la compañía de software financiero que llevase a cabo una revisión. Su petición provocó que la cifra pasase del 15% que en un principio ofrecía Bloomberg y que se daba en la versión original de esta información, hasta el 3,1% primero, y el 1,4%, posteriomente. Los cambios en esta información, por lo tanto, responden únicamente a las modificaciones en el cálculo de esta agencia. _



Vamos, que Soros tiene intereses en el Popular y le ha dicho a Bloomberg que el Banco es su putita y que no joda la marrana.


----------



## sada (2 Mar 2017)

Blink dijo:


> Con wizink, exclusivamente crédito (Visa cepsa) y solo pata. Supermercados gasolina y. Viajes. No dejo ni un Céntimo en un banco de la Órbita del Popular
> 
> Enviado desde mi Xiaomi usando Tapatalk



hoy me han llamado para ofrecerme la tarjeta esa wizink oro

me regalan dos vuelos
que opináis?


----------



## Gorgias (2 Mar 2017)

sada dijo:


> hoy me han llamado para ofrecerme la tarjeta esa wizink oro
> 
> me regalan dos vuelos
> que opináis?



Es un crédito... píllala. Además para obtener los dos vuelos no tienes un gasto mínimo.


----------



## sada (3 Mar 2017)

Gorgias dijo:


> Es un crédito... píllala. Además para obtener los dos vuelos no tienes un gasto mínimo.



hay que pagar las tasas 50€ por persona.
entran vuelos europeos, nacionales y Marruecos.

ya veremos


----------



## Erchotacabras (25 Abr 2017)

Yo gaste de la tarjeta 930, pague mi cuota del mes mas intereses que capital y bajo la deuda a 890 y viendo esto decidi pagar todo pues para no pagar intereses, o sea llamo a wizink y una chica me dice que si pago eso se queda la tarjeta al día eso fue el 19 de frebrero que es mi cierre y yo cancele la cantidad el 25 de febrero.
Entonces en el esteacto siguiente me sigue viniendo 65 euros de deuda en la tarjeta y llamo y me explican que son inteteses desde el 19 al 25 que pague bueno pues dije lo pago y ya esta y le pregunte que si con eso se cancelaba la deuda y me digeron que si, entonces lo pague con la sorpresa que el recibo de abril me viene otra cantidad de 56 euros y vuelvo a llamar y me dicen que son los intereses desde el 19 que se expide el recibo hasta el 3 del mes siguiente que se cobra el recibo que os parece y he vuelto a llamar y me vuelven a decir que con eso se cancela todo que os parece.
Luego las cantidades que me dicen ellos no concuerdan con lo que ponen en los recibos y otra cosa yo tengo un producto de cuota fija y sus cuotas estipuladas con ellos que se juntan con el pago de la tarjeta y el mes de marzo cuando me cobraron los 65 euros de inteteses mas lo del credimas eran 174 euros confirmados por ellos y como tenia una cantidad minima a pagar de 200 euros pues ellos me pasaron el recibo al banco de 200 euros y no de 174 y les reclamo y me dicen que los 24 euros que cobraron de mas que eso se ha perdido


----------



## Belena (27 Jul 2017)

antonio2034 dijo:


> Vergonzoso. A mi por una simple devolución de un comercio no satisfecha un mes despues en mi tarjeta, me encuentro que casi es imposible reclamar. La dirección de correo electronico que ponen es erronea. Me devuelven el e-mail como error. Tras llamar para que me dieran otra direccion de e-mail, me responden que es esa y punto. Les da igual que funcione o que no. Asi que he tenido que hacerlo por fax en pleno siglo xxi. Lo peor ya no es eso, es la primera operadora que me atendió. Tras explicarle lo ocurrido me quiso torear diciendome primero que estara en mi cuenta corriente, tras decirle que tengo la documentacion de la devolucion con el dia, fecha, hora, etc me vino a decir que como a ellos no les consta, pues que será falsa esa documentación. Alucinante, estamos hablando de un importe inferior a 10 €. Aqui quedan ya retratados su profesionalidad y buen hacer. El problema es ya la falta de confianza por lo que me ha pasado y por lo que leo. ¿qué pasaría si fuese algo mas serio? Supongo que lo mismo, me engañan una vez pero dos no. En cuanto me pasen el ultimo recibo, carretera y manta.



Hola . Yo he denunciado al banco de España y a la agencia de protección de datos y me han dado la razón por comisiones no pactadas abusivas cambio de condiciones contractuales sin mi consentimiento y las comisiones por cargos no reconocidos en mi tarjeta. Denunciar son unos sinvergüenzas y una atención al cliente pesima.


----------



## maties (7 Mar 2018)

Hola,

Me he hecho la tarjeta Visa Cepsa porque me la recomendaron y pintaba bien. Tengo claro que tengo que cambiar la modalidad de pago para hacer un pago único cada mes, y me recomiendan usarla básicamente para pagar la gasolina y las compras del supermercado.
El caso es que me ha llegado hoy la tarjeta (han tardado un montón, varios meses) y no hay manera de activarla... para ello se ha de introducir en la web el NIF y fecha de nacimiento y siempre los rechaza por incorrectos.
Buscando en google me he encontrado con éste hilo, y ahora no sé si tal vez es mejor no activar la tarjeta. ¿La recomendáis? Y si es que sí, ¿sabéis cómo puedo activarla?

Un saludo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Mar 2018)

Entonces NO recomendais Wizink para ahorrar algo allí ?...


----------



## veraburbu (8 Mar 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Entonces NO recomendais Wizink para ahorrar algo allí ?...



Sí solo abres una cuenta (0,5%) o un depósito (1% ahora), sin problemas, ninguno.
No contrates ningún otro producto y ten en cuenta que las transferencias "tardan", pero llegan.
No conozco ninguna otra cuenta a la vista que te dé ese interés sin ninguna otra condición. 
El depósito te da los intereses trimestrales puntualmente y puedes disponer de ellos, aunque tendrías que devolverlos si anulas el depósito antes del plazo.
Si tienes dinero en una cuenta que te está rindiendo cero patatero, estás tardando.


----------



## Javiher (8 Mar 2018)

¿Se puede contratar los depósitos a través de la web o sólo por teléfono?. Tengo cuenta pero no veo por ningún lado la opción de contratar depósito.


----------



## tucapital.es (9 Mar 2018)

Por web se puede.


----------



## Barruno (12 Mar 2018)

No useis esta tarjeta.
Tiene trampas.
Yo la tengo heredada de cuando era de citybank y la uso para hacer un chanchullo, pero no se me ocurriria hacerla "mi tarjeta".

Usad la del carrefour.
Venjatas, sin trampas, y atención al cliente PRESENCIAL en cada hipernercado.

No hay color.


----------



## ignaciocr (19 Abr 2018)

*De vergüenza!!!*

Cuento mi experiencia.
Tenia como orden de pago una cantidad fija al mes. Solicito que me carguen el 100% del saldo a traves de la página. El mensaje que me aparece es que se aplicará en el próximo recibo (eran los primeros días de diciembre por lo que el cargo se debería de producir en el recibo de ese mes). Como no podía ser de otra manera tratandose de Wizink, me vuelven a cargar la cantidad fija y no la totalidad del saldo.

Les llamo por teléfono, les expongo el tema y les pido una solución dado que por temas de mi separación, necesitaba pagar todo el importe pendiente. No me dan solución y finalmente me cargan el 31/12 el importe parcial. Ese mismo día les escribo un correo y les exijo que en el mes de enero me carguen el total y cancelen la tarjeta.

En enero cargan el 100% pero no cancelan la tarjeta. Les llamo (varios día intentando hablar con ellos, desesperante. Os invito a que lo intenteis), les pido que procedan a la baja y no me hacen caso. Vuelvo a llamar pasados unos días y por fin! consigo que lo hagan (no sin discutir porque el empeño de la señorita era que mantuviera la tarjeta).

Y ahora viene lo mejor: hoy, 19 de abril, recibo respuesta a la reclamación del 31 de diciembre diciendo, literalmente:

"Por medio de la presente, le informamos que, en este Departamento de Atención al Cliente - Reclamaciones ha tenido entrada su reclamación. Asimismo, le comunicamos que de acuerdo con el contenido de la misma no nos es posible dar trámite a su solicitud.

Por ello, según lo establecido en la norma ECO/734/2004, le rogamos que nos facilite en el plazo de diez días información adicional, (su nombre completo y su nº de DNI) para poder tramitar su solicitud".

Lo dicho, si tenéis tarjeta o cualquier relación con estos señores, MUCHA SUERTE.


----------

